# Инъекции в позвоночник. Не опасно ли?



## kostya1313 (21 Фев 2007)

Моей жене (возраст 37 лет) назначили инъекции инсулиновым шприцем в акупунктурные точки позвоночника препаратом "Траумель". Она боиться, что при неудачной инъекции это может иметь для неё серьёзные последствия. В т. ч. паралич. Так ли это?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Фев 2007)

kostya1313 написал(а):


> Так ли это?




Нет, не так. Размер иглы не позволяет достать до спинного мозга...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2007)

Методика немецкая, с тройной перестраховкой. Мышц около 7 см, а длинна инсулиновой иглы 12 мм. Не бойтесь.


----------



## Kaaty (9 Мар 2007)

Мне делали уколы в спину препаратом "Дискус композитум", это что-то типа Траумеля, тоже гомеопатия.
Я очень боюсь уколов, согласилась после того, как пропила курс лекарств, а улучшений не было (у меня грыжа, болела нога). Врач изначально предлагала уколы. Они мне помогли, и это не страшно и совсем не больно!  (В попу имхо, больнее :blush200 Теперь думаю, если что - сразу на курс уколов пойду :nyam: и желудок не портится.

Кстати, вопрос врачам: мне как-то самой не видно было, а любопытно только сейчас стало - мне тоже инсулинкой кололи, так вот иголку на какую глубину колят в спину? почти всю или как? 
И еще - какое ваше отношение к данной методике? Помогает? У производителя Дискуса.. много подобных гомеопатич. средств, как они зарекомендовали себя на практике?

*Косте: * купите импортные шприцы для инъекций, они оранжевые. Мне врач сразу сказала, т.к. у них только русские бесплатно - у них вроде бы игла толще (ну насчет иглы - не знаю, как факт, мне им кололи, вроде правда нашим больнее..)


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (9 Мар 2007)

Здравствуйте!
Производитель препаратов Дискус-композитум, Траумель, Цель - немецкая компания Heel. Если говорить о теоретической стороне, то подход у них очень основательный и серьезный - опять таки не помню точных дат, но по-моему с начала 20-го века они занимаются лечением своими методами. Разработана целая концепция, обосновывающая эффективность этих препаратов, несколько видоизменившаяся со временем. Наверняка можно сказать, что это не те горошинки, представляющие из себя неизвестно что, а официнальные препараты, достаточно эффективные.

Еще одно преимущество этих препаратов над другой гомеопатией - возможность сочетания с аллопатическими (обычными) препаратами, наверняка доктор, который назначает Вам лечение препаратом по акупунктурным точкам, прослушал лекционный курс под руководством немецкого профессора, которого регулярно представительство компании приглашает для проведения семинаров для врачей. И обучают они совсем неплохо. 

Что касается техники - препарат вводится практически подкожно (ну , не совсем, там, кстати, целая метода как его вводить - я сама проходила эти курсы, вообще-то вводится не инсулинкой, а обычной иглой), но то, что это не затронет спинной мозг - даже и речи нет об этом)


----------



## Kaaty (9 Мар 2007)

Да, точно, Heel производитель, я  весь их сайт изучила, вроде солидная фирма.
Я вообще-то в гомеопатию (шарики и порошки) не очень верю, но тут вроде уколы  Главное - помогло!
Мне тоже показалось, что вводят препарат совсем неглубоко, значит я права оказалась.
Еще такое личное наблюдение -  в поясницу менее болезненно колоть, чем в грудную часть, видимо в пояснице больше жира, он предохраняет )))) а в грудной - ощущение будто прямо в кость иголка впивается.

Делали мне так - врач пальцем легонько надавливает в разные места в р-не позвоночника и где сильнее болит, туда и колют. 1 ампулу мне делили на 3 дозы - т.е. за процедуру было 3 укола всего,  а не 1. Но я знаю, что иногда колят и всю ампулу в 1 место.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (9 Мар 2007)

Колят не только в болезненные точки уплотнений, но в специальные точки по меридианам (те самые акупунктурные). Но это детали. А насчет жира - у кого как


----------



## AIR (11 Мар 2007)

Колоть можно как местно , так и по акупунктурным точкам ( напр. т. меридиана Мочевого пузыря , по Задне-срединному и т.д., смотря по обстоятельствам ) Есть неплохие иголочки толщ. 0.4 мм. и длинн. 20 мм. - самый оптимальный вариант. 

По доктору Фразе (от Heel) точка обрабатывается в два этапа - внутрикожно (апельсиновая корка) прибл. 0.2 мл. , и на глубину прибл. 3-4мм, в объёме около 0.3 мл.. Так что одной ампулы 2.2 мл. обычно хватает на обработку 4-5 точек. 

Неплохо к этому добавлять и отдалённые активные точки вплоть до точек на кистях и стопах. Большая или меньшая болезненность скорее зависит не от количества жира, а от активности процесса.
Но всё таки для хорошего эффекта одного этого метода явно недостаточно.
С уважением , Андрей.


----------



## Vidadi Aliyev (11 Мар 2007)

zdravstvuyte,nichegostrashnogo v etom net,no inyektsii luchshe budet delat ne insulinovimi no obichnimi iglami i po metodu osteorefleksoterapii,to yest primerno v oblast griji,i ya posovetoval bi kolot  traumeel s ne paravertebralno a vnutrivenno a paravertebralno luchshe bilo bi naznachenuye discus compositum+apis homaccord+spascupreel+novokain 0,5%-5ml ,a kollege xochu skazat chto chitayet lektsii ne professor a doktor meditsini(eto oznachaet vrach)Klaus Kustermann v moskve i v drugix stranax mira


----------



## Ell (11 Мар 2007)

А вот новокаин я бы вообще заочно не советовала.
Или Вы никогда анафилактического шока не видели?


----------



## Kaaty (12 Мар 2007)

Гм, а зачем вообще мешать гомеопатию с новокаином?...
А как вообще можно заочно назначить такой "коктейль", если автор Костя даже не написал, от какой болезни жене назначили уколы.... umnik


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2007)

Насколько я понял, описана методика, а не сделано назначение. Не сам же пациенет будет делать. Делать и думать будет врач. А пациент вправе обозначить варианты.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (12 Мар 2007)

Господин Видади, рада за Вас, что ты Вы осведомлены в области отечественной и зарубежной номенклатуры специалистов. :p , только с моей точки зрения, основная задача такого общения - изложить Пациенту в доступной форме суть терапии а не заниматься внутрипрофсоюзной полемикой.:prankster2: :prankster2: 

Вопрос о применении новокаина дискутируется среди тех же немецких специалистов-гомеопатов - кто-то "за", кто-то "против". А относительно возможности развития анафилактического шока - я так полагаю, что уважаемый муж не собирается самостоятельно в домашних условиях проводить курс новокаиновых блокад


----------



## Ell (13 Мар 2007)

Просто почему я обратила внимание на новокаин.
Вот придет такой пациент к врачу и скажет все, что прочитал по поводу блокад с новокаином. И решат ему сделать.
Уверяю вас всех, до сих пор не все врачи делают пробы. А уж то,что пациенты не знают о своей возможной аллергии...!
Посему....вот.... 
Нельзя, с моей точки зрения, вообще с пациентом на форуме говорить о подобном. Либо сразу необходимо уточнять -вот такие и такие минусы и необходимо с лечащим врачом переговорить.
И еще..столько было конкретных назначений от *Vidadi Aliyev* в других темах... ужас...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2007)

А почему Вы считаете, что не может быть аллергии на гомеопатические препараты и без новокаина?
Тут ответственность вся на враче.
А такие советы потому, что доктор не наш. А там, отвественость наступает только на пороге клиники.
Доктор Вы откуда?


----------



## Ell (13 Мар 2007)

По поводу гомеопатических препаратов я отписалась раньше в других темах, например.  
Этот доктор из Баку.

Ответственность и пациент должен нести. За самого себя. Но ведь не у всех голова разумно устроена. Кто-то может взять и применить то, что прочитал...


----------



## Vidadi Aliyev (13 Мар 2007)

Вопрос о применении новокаина дискутируется среди тех же немецких специалистов-гомеопатов - кто-то "за", кто-то "против". А относительно возможности развития анафилактического шока - я так полагаю, что уважаемый муж не собирается самостоятельно в домашних условиях проводить курс новокаиновых блокад[/QUOTE]

mnogouvajaemie kollegi,ya ne xotel disskutirovat s vami zdes,no viju voprosov slishkom mnogo,vo pervix ya porekomendoval vvedenie preparatov metodom osteorefleksoterapii ,a eto k vashemu svedeniyu ne v domashnix usloviyax i ne patsiyentom delaetsya, a spetsialistom v oblasti nevralnoy terapii,a tot vrach kotoriy delaet eto insulinovimi iglami ,novichok v etoy oblasti,potomu chto nevralniy terapevt ispolzoval bi dlinnie igli,vo vtorix naznachenie gomotoksikologicheskix preparatov poka nikomu ne prineslo nikakogo vreda,yesli kto iz vas prisutstvoval moix lektsiyax v germanii baden badene ili sankt peterburge to oni znayut kak ya pered vsemi eto naznachayu i pokazivayu vvedenie preparatov paravertebralno,a na vopros otkuda ya ,vi mojete posmotret moy sayt ,tam vse napisano.S uvajeniyem dr.Vidadi Aliyev


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2007)

Доктор. Спасибо за нравоучение. Вы ведь всесильный. Вылечиваете 100% своих пациентов, одним сеансом.
Разговор о двух разных методиках. И это уже всем понятно.
Другой вопрос, а так уж ли необходимо 100% соблюдение методики там, где возможна замена. Например при антигомотоксической терапии возможно ли использование более мелких игл, чем те которые показывал преподователь на занятиях? Методика позволяет это сделать, т.к глубина введения в переделах длинны иглы. 
Кстати, доктор а в Баку есть русские клавиатуры? Раньше, я знаю продавали такие наклеечки на клавиши, а некоторые делали сами.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Мар 2007)

Vidadi Aliyev написал(а):


> vo vtorix naznachenie gomotoksikologicheskix preparatov poka nikomu ne prineslo nikakogo vreda,



Совершенно согласен с Вами, но также хотелось бы узнать, приносят ли  они пользу.)))

Располагаете ли Вы данными по изучению эффективности данных препаратов и какие методики изучения применялись?  Проводились ли двойные рандомизированые плацебоконтролируемые исследования и какими клиниками?


----------



## Ell (13 Мар 2007)

А еще мне казалось, что на данном форуме дают приемлемые советы пациентам, а не читают лекции...
Хотя, если все назначения перенести в раздел для врачей, то будет интересно


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (13 Мар 2007)

Да, препараты действительно эффективны. Возможно, эффект от "физических методов воздействия" более драматический, но в неврологической практике они применяются с успехом и хорошими результатами. Согласна с господином Видади, что методике введения справедливо придается огромное значение - фирма немецкая, на лекциях прям дотошно по-нордически объясняют как иголку вводить и не практике это подтверждается.   
Не хотелось бы вступать в склоку, но , к Вашему сведению,господин Видади прежде чем наводить критику на коллег и заниматься агрессивной саморекламой, следовало бы повнимательнее изучать посты собеседников. nono


----------



## Maxwell (17 Сен 2010)

Я попробовал себе вколоть в больное место между остистыми отростками инсулиновым шприцем дискус композитум, блин больно! Так и ушёл укол в попу.


----------



## li3 (2 Дек 2010)

Мне, кстати, тоже прописали дискус и траумель, врач не уточнял куда его колоть, но медсестры предлагают "обкалывать" ими позвоночник, говорят эффект будет лучше — то есть не в сам позвоночник колоть, а вокруг того места где грыжа.

Думаю согласиться. Или нужно все-таки в определенные точки колоть?


----------



## Maxwell (2 Дек 2010)

Спасибо, учту.


----------

